# small grub dead spots even with grubex



## r7k (Jan 25, 2019)

I have a section, only in my front yard, where I have dead spots. Biggest spot is like kitchen table size, the others half that size, and maybe about 6 of them. I'll try to upload pic.

I though it was burn out from August heat, but I don't think so. In hand raking it up, the grass pulled up like rotted living room carpet, and I did find a couple white grubs underneath, not that i was specifically looking for grubs.

So I did put down scotts grubex, and I did one liquid spray application of bifenthrin 7.9% around july.

Should I have put down a second application of grubex?
I did the whole lawn, how likely is I missed these little spots spreading grubex or didn't put down enough of it?
Neither of my neighbors on either side of me have any indication of grub problems and they do nothing to their lawns :dunno:


----------



## Frankzzz (Aug 23, 2021)

You should read the Grub Control thread -
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=179
(your post might even get moved to there)

Especially read the MSU article linked in the first post there.
That article will explain how certain insecticides like bifen don't work on grubs, and the difference between a grub preventive like GrubEx, and when to apply it, and a grub curative (killer) like Bayer Advanced 24 hr Grub Killer.
If you have grubs now, you need a grub killer (curative). A grub preventive now will prevent grubs next spring, and a preventive in the spring will prevent them in the fall.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

^^^ :thumbup: ^^^


----------

